

How to protect your brand in the new .XXX extension  - madewulf
http://www.gandibar.net/post/2011/06/07/Release-of-XXX

======
tobylane
I fear some technical backlash from the xxx domains. Dumb filters will try to
block anything that looks the same as an xxx domain, even if google.xxx does
only redirect to the local one like .com.

------
madewulf
I personally thinks that this sounds like blackmail by the xxx registry and
that registrars try to cash in.

